# Errore nella compilazione del kernel

## xveilsidex

Salve a tutto il popolo gentooista, stavo riprendendo la costruzione della mia gentoo-box criptata quando un errore insistente di compilazione del kernel mi ha sbarrato la strada : come risolvo ?

```

Gentoo-2012 linux # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 for x86...

* kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'.

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘header_print_comment’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:551:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘kconfig_print_comment’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:467:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      kernel/cred.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/generic.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cleanup.o

  CC      kernel/async.o

kernel/async.c: In function ‘async_synchronize_cookie_domain’:

kernel/async.c:272:10: warning: ‘starttime.tv64’ may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/async.c: In function ‘async_run_entry_fn’:

kernel/async.c:123:10: warning: ‘calltime.tv64’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:573:0,

                 from include/drm/drmP.h:65,

                 from drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_state.c:30:

In function ‘copy_from_user’,

    inlined from ‘radeon_cp_clear’ at drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_state.c:2171:6:

/usr/src/linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:211:26: warning: call to ‘copy_from_user_overflow’ declared with attribute warning: copy_from_user() buffer size is not provably correct

--

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/ttm/ttm_module.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/ttm/ttm_object.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/ttm/ttm_lock.o

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c: In function ‘r100_bandwidth_update’:

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2731:50: warning: ‘disp_drain_rate.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2677:63: warning: ‘crit_point_ff.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/vmwgfx/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r420.o

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode', needed by `firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  MK_FW   firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.S

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

--

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

  CC      drivers/video/cfbfillrect.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

  CC      drivers/video/cfbcopyarea.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:512:6: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

* RUNNING FINAL CACHE/TMP CLEANUP

* CACHE_DIR: /var/cache/genkernel

* Clearing cache dir contents from /var/cache/genkernel

* TMPDIR: /var/tmp/genkernel

* Removing tmp dir contents

```

Ho provato a fare come dicono in questo  THREAD 

cambiando la riga : /usr/share/genkernel/defaults/busy-config con.

```

CONFIG_FEATURE_MOUNT_NFS=n

```

Ma niente da fare..

----------

## djinnZ

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> * kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'

 Mi auguro che non hai mai seguito il consiglio imbecille di sovrascrivere la configurazione base di genkernel nel caso "emerge -1 genkernel"; non so se usiamo la stessa versione ma in generale quando si mette mano alle opzioni per memoria, pax+grsec, compressione, networking core e non ricordo quali altre è sempre bene lanciare un make mrproper non direttamente il make olconfig/menuconfig genkernel o non genkernel.

Quindi 

```
genkernel --clean --mrproper --menuconfig all
```

dovrebbe consentirti di risolvere il problema.

Ricorda che genkernel.conf ha anche delle opzioni relative alla versione di busybox etc. devi tenerle aggiornate, nel dubbio abilita le apposite opzioni per luks & C se usi l'immagine e ricorda che l'immagine (initrd) è gestita solo in formato gz (per il kernel invece puoi abilitare xz).

Controlla le dipendenze, alcune mancanze in nella conf della sezione grafica sono evidenziate al massimo come warn o non sonon riportate del tutto.

Mi par di capire che usi kms+radeon, per compatibilità (o svista) con il driver proprietario che si tira dietro i suoi helper, le dipendenze verso Display device od lcd non vengono verificate, questo dovrebbe essere il problema.

Spero di esser stato chiaro.

Se risolvi aggiungi il solito risolto ma vedi anche di sbrogliare questa specie di nota della lavandaia a futura memoria.

----------

## xveilsidex

Dunque, il problema della compilazione l'ho risolto ma ogni volta che faccio

```
 genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

  ho questo messaggio :

```

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep 

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o 

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o 

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘header_print_comment’: 

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:551:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result 

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘kconfig_print_comment’: 

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:467:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result 

```

mentre se faccio solamente 

```
 genkernel all 
```

non ho nessun problema !

----------

